# Solved: LIBEAY32.dll most likely related to a belkin wireless adapter



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, 
I recently had a problem with my signal strenght and my Belkin wireless adapter not working properly. I have fixed them it seems, however in my zeal to remove the old wireless adapter completely I think I accidentally messed with a .dll file I wasn't supposed to. Now I recieve this message every time I start my comp:

Title:
Query My ca Information: InfoMyCa.exe - Ordinal Not Found LIBEAY32.dll.
Body:
The ordinal 968 could not be located in the dynamic link library LIBEAY32.dll.

So I tried to download LIBEAY32.dll from a website, but I have no idea where to put it, and furthermore when I attempt to save it to the Belkin file it says that LIBEAY32.dll already exsists in that folder. So I'm totally lost as to what I need to do from here. I suspect it may be some sort of virus as I've erroneously downloaded or some sort of spyware, however it is just suspicion. PLEASE HELP ME I'M CLUELESS!  THANKS!
sincerely,
sam p.


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

This is a good one and it looks like it has not had the attention that it should, I would suggest asking a moderator to move this thread to Networking where it and you could get the attention from all of those Networking guru's that are there.

Just click on the little triangle at the top right corner of the post box and ask to have this thread moved.

Have a good day.


----------



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't pretend to know anything about the primary problem, but w.r.t. the other speed bumps ...

"Search" or "Find" all the instances of LIBEAY32.dll to discover its hiding places.

If you can't save your new copy over the old, recycle or delete the old file before copying the new file into whatever folder.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I moved this to networking; you will get more of a response there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried uninstalling any Belkin software and installing it again? It may be that the DLL isn't properly registered. You might also search the registry for references to the file and see what folder they were looking for it in.

"The ordinal 968 could not be located in the dynamic link library LIBEAY32.dll."

This appears to be a case where the version of the DLL isn't the same as the application attempting to use it.


----------



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

crjdriver:
Thank you for moving my post, I appreciate that greatly. 
JohnWill:
Thanks for the response!! After some investigating I found this problem needs an update...
I did uninstall my old belkin wireless adapter, which was the same as my new except for the new adapter is a newer version, and it seems that I now have two belkin selections in my start menu. One is named 'Belkin Wireless Network Utility', and the other is 'Belkin'. I can distinguish the two by the icon used, and the old file is the one named 'Belkin Wireless Network Utility'. However when I run the Uninstall for this program it does not delete anything. When I open Windows Explorer and check out my prog. files, it is all saved in the folder 'Belkin', and the subfile is named 'Belkin Wireless Network Utility'. To make matters even worse I have lost my driver cd for the belkin device...is there any way to fix it w/o a reinstall of the driver? I have included a .jpg of a screen shot showing the contents of the 'Belkin Wireless Network Utility' folder and also my start menu w/ both belkin options. Hope that helps! thanks for your help!
-yours
sam p.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Download the latest driver and utility for your Belkin adapter(s) from the Belkin web site. Don't execute the downloaded package yet. I then suggest that you do the following in order.

Go into Add/Remove Programs and remove any Belkin wireless utilities.

Using Device Manager uninstall driver(s) for Belkin adapter(s), if that wasn't done with the utility removal.

Delete any Belkin program folders.

Delete any Belkin wireless utility shortcut icons.

Start fresh using the downloaded driver/utility!


----------



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

*YEAH IT WORKS!*

thanks so much! you all rock...if something happens in the future I'll let you know ))))


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you got it going. Enjoy.


----------



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

couldnt have done it w/o you 
no more error messages yet!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya really gotta hand it to JohnWill! Not only came up with the uninstall/install solution yesterday morning, but then last night anticipated my detailed post by 28 minutes and your "fixed" by nearly two hours!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just post-dated my reply. I'm still trying to figure out why I thought it was solved.


----------



## SambizelFoRizzel (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, you maderator types just have powers of clairvoyance developed from helping all of us tech-noobs  Brava to you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm so good that I don't even know it.


----------

